# Audobon Society's blue lobster



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.wral.com/news/4788467/detail.html

Now, wouldn't he look nice in a planted tank?


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Yup, especially in my 108 gallon tank ... =)


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Can you eat the blue ones :-s


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

trenac said:


> Can you eat the blue ones :-s


Yes, they are merely a rare genetic mutation where the color of the shell is different. Otherwise they are perfectly eatable.

Preferable with drawn butter please...



> Now, wouldn't he look nice in a planted tank?


No, not at all, would destroy the scape and die a horrid death in FW

Thats not your Blue Crayfish, thats an ocean dwelling creature there


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh yeah, forgot he was SW, hehe. No matter, I wouldn't want to own that particular creature anyhow as hopefully he is safe at the Society.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

trenac said:


> Can you eat the blue ones :-s


I read that they turn red when you cook them too!


----------

